# Best shotgun for the money?



## kflores (Sep 5, 2012)

I just sold my Benelli SBE2 and I have no clue what i want next. There are so mant to choose from. I love Benelli's but i was not a huge fan of the SBE2. I have $1600 to spend. I need something that shoots 2 3/4'', 3'', 3.5''. I would like some input on what you guys shoot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kflores (Sep 5, 2012)

I was thinking about the Benelli Super Vinci. Has anyone ever shot this model?


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you like benelli get the super vinci, if you want to try something new, get either the sx3 or a400 by beretta, I switched over to berettas a few years ago and haven't looked back


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

For me,it'd be a super clean used 1100 Remington,even if I had to over pay for it.I wouldn't take 1600 for it,and it's 40 yrs. old.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Beretta a400 Xplor Unico* add about a hundred bucks to your 1600 budget you wont be sorry!!


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*old school here*

I have two remington 870's. I know they are pumps, BUT: You can get into one relatively cheap, shoots anything up to what the gun is chambered for, simple to work on " I have had to tear mine down before in the field" my hands were so numb I shoved a shell in backwards, and they are dependable and easy to maintain.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Mossberg 500, not stylish just dependable, mine is over 45 years, no bluing left, ugly as a mud fence and still shoots every time I pull the trigger.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Or a Mossberg 835, which is a 500 on steroids (chambered for 3 1/2")


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I own several 1100's, a 20 gauge 1187, and a 12 ga Mossberg 930 auto. 

I really love the handling Remingtons, but the Mossberg is the go to gun for dove, duck, loaner gun, etc. The 930 has never failed to cycle anything I feed it. 

I have two 1100's set of for skeet and sporting clays and they get used a lot with no issues. Just keep the magazine tube clean and you're good to go. 

The Beretta A-400's are an excellent choice for a gas operated auto as well. I have sold a fair amount of them especially with the Kick-off stock. All of my customers that bought the Beretta are happy with the A-400.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

kflores said:


> I was thinking about the Benelli Super Vinci. Has anyone ever shot this model?


Same gun different stock


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This



Luco said:


> *Beretta a400 Xplor Unico* add about a hundred bucks to your 1600 budget you wont be sorry!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Love my SX3, and you would have a lot of money left over with your budget. I was looking at the Franchi Affinity and Beretta A300 when I was in the shotgun buying market. 

The A400 would be a great choice if you want to spend all of your budget. Can't go wrong with a beretta, only reason I didn't get the A300 was because I couldn't find one at the time.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Browning BPS
Winchester Model 12
Winchester Model 97


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

fishnfowler2 said:


> I have two remington 870's. I know they are pumps, BUT: You can get into one relatively cheap, shoots anything up to what the gun is chambered for, simple to work on " I have had to tear mine down before in the field" my hands were so numb I shoved a shell in backwards, and they are dependable and easy to maintain.


 I hear what you are saying and I do agree the old 870's are very dependable. But I would be careful about the newer model 870's. Their quality control has suffered and the 870's made in the last several years are anything but dependable. I have one at the factory right now getting looked at because it has been nothing but problems. Read the reviews for them lately and the reputation has gone South. Extraction problems, cycling problems, poor chamber machining causing stuck shells, etc. I have several old 870's in 20 and 12 gauge that are so dependable. But, these 2 newer duck guns are horrible and I wish I'd just gone with a Mossberg 930 instead. I'll keep my old ones but I won't purchase a new one again. Pretty sad that such a dependable model has lost it's luster.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a Beretta A300 and love it.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 on Remington QC/QA last few years. We have some 11-87 12 & 20 ga for the 4-H Club that seem to have been machined with a dull hatchet and lubricated with sand.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishnvet said:


> I hear what you are saying and I do agree the old 870's are very dependable. But I would be careful about the newer model 870's. Their quality control has suffered and the 870's made in the last several years are anything but dependable. I have one at the factory right now getting looked at because it has been nothing but problems. Read the reviews for them lately and the reputation has gone South. Extraction problems, cycling problems, poor chamber machining causing stuck shells, etc. I have several old 870's in 20 and 12 gauge that are so dependable. But, these 2 newer duck guns are horrible and I wish I'd just gone with a Mossberg 930 instead. I'll keep my old ones but I won't purchase a new one again. Pretty sad that such a dependable model has lost it's luster.


Are you speaking of the Express models or the wingmasters?


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Just bought one of these Franchi Affinity for my daughter. Sweet shooting gun and light weight. It does not shot 3 1/2 inch loads. I would recommend it. They also build one called the intensity. It may take 3 1/2 shells.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Im a tactical guy so i like 870's and the keltec ksg. Sagas are awesome but since the ban they are very hard to come by.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Browning Silver Hunter, Winchester SX3. If pump, Browning BPS


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What did you not like about the sbe? I have a BPS that I love. Thinking about becoming lazy and getting an auto though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

benelli nova

browning bps

old remmington 870

beretta o/u


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Are you speaking of the Express models or the wingmasters?


It's the Express models. I don't have a newer Wingmaster but from what I understand they aren't a problem.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

fishnvet said:


> It's the Express models. I don't have a newer Wingmaster but from what I understand they aren't a problem.


 So you figured you'd just paint the whole line with the same "express" brush?

BTW, that express problem about a three minute fix that can be performed by about anybody that has the mechanical aptitude to take the gun apart in the first place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

For the money, Winchester SX3, fantastic gun that is very easy on the shoulder and will cycle anything you put in it. It's between 200 and 500 less than comparable guns and is great. Also noteworthy is the Browning Maxus, a little more than the SX3 but just as good if not better. Then there's the Berretta A400 which is a fantastic gun but it's up there in SBE2 price range. I have the SX3 and I am saving for the Maxus and don't have the cash for the A400. I have shot all 3 guns and all are great. The SX3 is the cheapest Premium Waterfowl gun out there right at a grand for camo 3.5 inch I believe on gunbroker


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

you said for the money. Well that makes it a hands down remington auto.. 1100 or 1187 either one. Caint touch them for the money.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> you said for the money. Well that makes it a hands down remington auto.. 1100 or 1187 either one. Caint touch them for the money.


Having dealt with both 1100s and beretta 300 series guns pretty extensively, at that general price point, I'd have to go for the beretta A300 over that 1100. None of the "quirks" such as the o-rings, etc that the 1100 has, and just as reliable. My 1100s have just basically migrated to collecting dust at the back of the safe; I just simply enjoy shooting the berettas more.


----------

